

All The Top Investors Are Scrambling To Invest In A Startup Called Chromatik - earbitscom
http://www.businessinsider.com/chromatik-ipad-music-app-investors-2012-12

======
mgalica
"Startup"? This looks more like a "business". Cheers to them for staying low-
pro & avoiding the hypebeast for all this time.

------
anigbrowl
tl;dr sheet music on iPad. There's a $20 billion music buyer market in the US
and $80bn overseas, but most of that money is spent on instruments. The market
segments Chromatik is chasing are a) classical musicians, of whom there are
few (but enough) and b) high school band musicians, of whom there are plenty.
The crossover with computer-based musicians is almost non-existent. Outside of
the classical sphere hardly any working musicians use sheet music.

~~~
earbitscom
Realistically the number of people who would like to learn an instrument is
astronomically high. Most people try, get frustrated, and quit. If Chromatik
makes learning far more enjoyable and simple, they could easily grow the size
of this market.

